# Blind Culinary Students or Graduates



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Well....my problem has been conquered. My hubby and I have decided to go to the CIA. We will be contacting the school regarding accomodations for blind students. We know they are blind chefs out there but they are very hard to find.

So far we know of :

Danny Delcambre
Bill Quain
Chef Terry - www.cookingblind.com
Deborah DeBord

Are there any blind culinary students out there who can give us an idea of what he may have to do to prepare? We are going to purchase Deborah's book Cooking with Feeling to get an idea...etc. 

Any imput is appreciated.  Thanks.

Jodi


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Well......found out that the CIA does take students with disabilities. The student has to submit a medical record no older than 3 years as proof of disability and have 6 months experience in a professional kitchen. You have to send in the proof of disability a month before you start school. 

They will provide testing to accommodate the student's disability, readers, people to take notes, and a class schedule tailored to the student.

Any disability questions should be forwarded to the Head of the Disability Department: Mr. Rittel 845-451-1219 Hope this information helps someone out there. 

Jodi

I'll put up the link to the info here


----------



## chefmichael (Jul 28, 2006)

My name is Michael Angelo Torres and I am hard of hearing and i am low vision with gluacoma. I have lost some vision. I read your information about blind and low vision in culinary arts school. Well I have good news for you i had grads from culinary arts degree in San Antonio, Texas. I had alot thing in my culinary arts skills and arts of ideas. their are many things that you can do in the culinary art programs. But must have basic things and items to required to keep safety and more useful. I am writing a manual for the blind and visiion impaired using in kitchen and cooking arts and safety and specials aids for vision impaired. you can see at the maxiaids.com and can search in blinds items and i have some those to keep my kitchen at home more useful and safety. Please ask any question about this information i will be happy to reply to you soon. Nice meet you.


----------

